# opinions on pork loin rib bones



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard that pork is not good for dogs. 

I got these for 99 cents a pound. Is it ok to feed to the dogs? 

They have a lot of meat on them, and of course are raw.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't feed raw but i wouldn't give
my dog a pork rib bone. i think they're
to soft and they'll splinter easily.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Pork is one of the best meats for dogs because it has a lot of fat and calories and better amino acids than chicken. Pork fat is hands down the best animal fat. It is too bad that people trash "animal fat" in some dry foods because it is largely pork fat. Some dog food companies probably would love to use natural lard but are afraid of the consumer reaction. 

As for the bones, I think it would be hard for a dog to damage a tooth on a raw rib bone. You have to judge how your dog eats them. I definitely would not leave them with the dog for very long. Dry bones are too risky.

Pork meat and pork fat being bad is one of the worst internet myths out there. I guess because people find pork fat repulsive. Don't tell my wife that, when leaf lard is available she get's all giddy.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with feeding pork to dogs; I do it all the time. Just don't feed pork from wild game. Pork loin ribs are fine as long as there's no sharp points. If you don't want it I'll be glad to take it off your hands.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've given my dogs raw pork bones - I just make sure there are no sharp pieces on any of the bones. 

...and on that note I think I'll go cook and eat some of my home grown bacon. YUM


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs eat pork a few days a week...though the only bones I give them from pork are the neck bones. I don't think the ribs will hurt, but are a bit denser than necks(I don't buy pork ribs for feeding dogs, they are more $ than the neckbones) 
Some dogs get a bit gassy from pork, try and see how yours do?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, thanks. It is just five pounds, so everyone will get a half pound rib. I am concerned with Babs -- whose stomach was rumbling pretty good last night, and Odessa who had a gas attack right after I got her, but there was so much stress, so Maybe I will wait until tomorrow when I can have some gas-x on hand. 

What is the name of the gas stuff I should have on hand? 

I think I will pass on Odessa, that is just too scarey.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They were to dense for Jax. She threw up bits of them and had diarrhea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

diarrhea x 10 =


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

BBQ Ribs at my house on Monday!!!


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

My guys eat pork all the time with no problem. Pork ribs, pork necks, pork chops...cheaper than beef and like sable says, good source of fat and calories.
Your dogs may not have been used to that much fat...do you usually take chicken skin/fat off before serving?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

raw bones don't splinter, dry/cooked bones do. 

Pork ribs are one of my dogs staples, I get 10 lb boxes for $15. Occasionally I get smaller packages for 99 cents a lb.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup, pork (including ribs) is one of the staples for my dogs, as well. Never had any problem with any of them being able to eat them. My Rottie gets gassy from just about everything (including pork), but we feed a supplement with a digestive enzyme and he does just fine.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you are feeding raw and feeding raw pork, consider: triconosis (sp) is a very very nasty parasite found in raw or undercooked pork. That is why it is recommended that any pork be cooked to very high temperature before being eaten by humans. There can be much worse things than vomit & running stools as a consequence.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

middleofnowhere said:


> If you are feeding raw and feeding raw pork, consider: triconosis (sp) is a very very nasty parasite found in raw or undercooked pork. That is why it is recommended that any pork be cooked to very high temperature before being eaten by humans. There can be much worse things than vomit & running stools as a consequence.


There are only a handful of cases of Trichinosis in commercially raised pigs in the United States. VERY strict culling of infected pigs and changes in feeding have all but eliminated the problem - in COMMERCIAL pigs. Wild pigs still have this problem.

CDC - Trichinellosis - Epidemiology & Risk Factors


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, everyone but Odessa got the ribs yesterday. 

Three days after Odessa came home end of December, I had to rush her to the vet three hours away in a snowstorm for something that looked a LOT like bloat (crying, looking at her stomach). It was gas. She was too far along in her pregnancy to actually bloat. I had given her just a small piece of pork chop (cooked) the day before, and the vet told me that pork does sometimes cause gas. 

Sadly, Odessa had to sit inside listening to the rest of them enjoying their ribs. 

Babsy whose stomach was doing the conga at 3:30 in the morning, ate hers with relish, and her stomach was silent last night -- or I was sleeping too deeply. 

Anyhow, no BBQ ribs tomorrow at my house now, but I will buy these again, my crew loved them.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

How come there are no pork dog foods? I mean, you see all sorts of dog foods... chicken, turkey, duck, salmon, whitefish, beef, bison, venison, lamb... but not pork?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My dogs do well with pork, such as I sometimes use small pieces as treats for training and such. However, EVERY time we have given them pork bones, they get sick and throw up, so we don't anymore.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I give my boys a mixture of raw pork and beef. I buy the big 5-7lbs roast at the grocery store and just cube them up into bite size pieces. Sometimes the pork I get comes with bones and sometimes it doesn't. I normally give both the boys the bones and they eat the meat and chomp through the bones like butter. I supervise the whole time and when it gets about the size of a closed fist I take it away. Never had any issues with gas or stomach problems. Maybe it's because I use a 50/50 beef/pork mixture? I don't know.


----------

